# Caravan sites for sale in Wexford?



## efm

Hi all,

I'm not sure which area is the best for this question (could be property / could be holidays  ) but I wonder would anyone know anyone selling a carvan site / pitch (with or without a caravan) or where one would go to find out if sites are available in the Wexford area near the sea?

The wife has got it into her head that a mobile home is the way to go for summer holidays and wants one NOW!

From my limited research I think I should be expecting to pay €50,000+ for a site plus van in a decently serviced caravan park(I think I heard of a site in Jacks Hole going for €100,000 last year!)

Any help, suggestions, contacts, leads would be greatly appreciated.  Any information leading to the capture of this elusive summer getaway will be rewarded with a one week free stay in said summer getaway !

Cheers

efm


----------



## tyrell

Go to Oatfields.ie in Kilmuckridge.

Did a lot of visiting these sites over the last two years.
Found this site run very well Kiddies activities everymorning.
Tennis courts play grounds and security.
No rentals only family.
10 Mins from beach and very private.
Budget about 40k-50k.
I think there is one for sale at the moment.
Well worth a visit.


----------



## efm

Tyrell,

You're a legend - thats the kind of info I have been looking for and so quick aswell!  

How did your search turn out ? Did you buy there yourself or somewhere else ?  Are there any others you would recommend?

Cheers

efm


----------



## tyrell

Bought my self two years ago, wife and kids are there all summer.

So Golfeing handicap getting better, go down every weekend
and go direct to work every Monday.
This site only closes in Jan so you will get every weekend down there.
The best thing for me while kiddies are still young.


----------



## RainyDay

efm said:
			
		

> The wife has got it into her head that a mobile home is the way to go for summer holidays and wants one NOW!


Has she tried renting for a few weeks to make sure she actually likes it, before you lash out the €50k?


----------



## efm

Rainyday,

As ever the voice of moderation (being a moderator and all!!)  Good point to make but luckily we have tried it out.  

My family have a mobile around Courtown but the waiting list is five years if not longer!

In my younger years we spent all our summers in the caravan bare foot in the hail, rain and occasional sun, jumpers for goal posts, playing "tip the can" fishing for mackeral, chasing the local women etc etc etc.....happy times.

I never thought my wife would be into the whole caravaning thing as she is a lady who prefers her comforts but with the arrival of small people the question of how to entertain them all summer long becomes a burning issue.  Also, caravans are relatively easy to clean, and keep clean, meaning less housework for both of us and a couple of visits to Courtown have turned her head.

Still, a valid point and thanks for the suggestion

Cheers

efm


----------



## Ham Slicer

You have to be careful when buying these sites.

I've heard of situations where the contract specifies that the site can only ever be sold back to the site owner and not a third party.

So if you want to sell up, the price is being set by one person and you will invaribly get ripped off.


----------



## tyrell

Hi efm.

Some of the above comments are true you never actually own the site.
The owner sells the mobile and site and depending on the owner will
depend the price you get,but in saying that most people keep them for many years some of the owners now retired have just upgraded them to the latest.
Some of the pit falls with the courtown sites are they only open for the
summer season, so no real value any other time of the year.
Some charge you for electricity and some allow rentals, I have no prblem with that but if you have kids and want to relax all night partys and loud music can be a pain.
Hope this helps


----------



## efm

Tyrell / Ham Slicer,

Many thanks for all the comments.  I was aware of the closed market (or even lack of market) that many of these sites operate in and I think it is just one of those things you accept or don't !!

Obviously it is one of the factors to consider when looking at any site, in addition to the service charge and what is included and what isn't.

I think my over-riding desire would be to find a place and facilities that myself and my family will be happy and comfortable in - I am not looking on this as an investment in any way, and the reality is that it is an initial cost with additional ongoing costs - The decision is whether the cost / benefit analysis comes down in favour or against (I know I sound like an accountant)

I would be of the same mind as Tyrell with having a preference for no rentals in a site but it's not a "must have".

Tyrell - This may be too personal a question but what is the annual service charge for you in Oatfields? - We are thinking of going down this weekend to take a look at the sites that have come free in Oatfields and would like to be as well prepared as possible before going down.

Once again thanks for all the comments and feedback

Cheers

efm


----------



## tyrell

no props


Fee 2k Per Annum thats the lot.
Arrange to meet Mary there and bring the kids as
she preferes People who have children.
The whole place is setup for this.

Best of luck let me know how you get on.


----------



## pinoy

*Re: Is mobile home a good or dead investment?*

thinking of getting one as well mainly for family use while kids are young. no intention of renting out.and most probably keep it for at least 10 yrs.

although it's not as major financial commitment as buying an apartment or holiday home, but do you think spending 50K on mobile home is a good and safe investment? or does mobile home value depreciates? i.e. in the case of oatfields where you don't really own the site but just the mobile home unit.

we don't intend to make money on it anyway but you can never tell if one day you may need to sell it. is there a guarantee that we can sell it at least on our purchase price?


----------



## tyrell

The people who own Oatfields usually sell it for you so what ever value a second hand mobile home it as that time.
Yes they do loose value over time, but you must weigh these things up, I was in the same boat as you, is it dead money ?, In a way yes but we get great Weekends away Holidays any time . Some weekends we have a lads week end Golf,Fishing ,Cards even down to the local to watch football/rugby.


----------



## rfurlong

*Re: Is mobile home a good or dead investment?*

this is my first post so excuse any breaches of etiquette etc.

I researched the mobile situation this summer (Oatfields in Kilmuckridge run by Mary Colbert was easily the best one I saw BTW) and was originally sold on the idea - young kids, near dublin , upgraded n11 etc. However when I thought about my 50K investment (in the van, as you dont buy the site) depreciating to zero over 12 yrs approx I had a look at buying a holiday home instead.

50k + 1k (at least) service charge per annum works out at around €430 per month over the 12 years. This money is dead as you dont own the site and the van is depreciating.

I have just bought a €218,000 2 bed cottage in Rosslare strand (opposite the golf club and 300 yards from the beach) on an 85% interest only pension backed mortgage with First Active at 2.75% which is going to cost me approximately €425 per month in repayments. Did the other 15% via a top up on my existing mortgage, again at 2.75%.

I had to haggle very hard for the rate and but have a good bit of equity in my family home (mortgage also with FA) which swung it for me.

Nothwithstanding the fact that the capital would have to be all paid back in one bullet payment (if I chose to stay interest only for the entire span of the mortgage - which is unlikely), I think this is a better value than a mobile as I have a good chance of capital appreciation and I am locking into a price now that I dont have to cover until some future date.

The house is bigger and more comfortable than a mobile, is better situated as regards amenities and is only a further 30 mins down the N11 in the nicer (my opinion only) village of Rosslare Strand. I would strongly advise others who are looking at a leisure investment to check out this option although I accept its different strokes for different folks.....

RF


----------



## kirvos

Agree with rfurlong, you have no security of tenure on most caravan sites. Personally was jocked off Clogga site (near Arklow) in 2003 having rented same for 18 years (rental had risen to €3k a year - season of Easter to Sept, otherwise, site closed). Owner insisted 5/6 long term customers upgrade mobiles i.e. buy 'new/newish' from 3 designated mobile providers i.e Harry Farrell et al. Providers 'add' €5k/€6k to cost of mobile you choose (site owner's kickback) and you pay €2k for 'setting up' new wagon. Absolute shakedown. Never offered a lease (don't bother asking). Any argument would meet comment: 'Perhaps you'd like to pick up ur mobile from the side of the public road' (outside the site). Site owner extracted €30k 'hello' cash from new occupier for the grade A site I was lucky to hit on in year 1984. In a few years newie will be offered Hobson's choice; trade up (another kickback) or lump it. Enjoyed my years there with the family, but refuse to be cannon fooder


----------



## RainyDay

*Re: Is mobile home a good or dead investment?*



			
				rfurlong said:
			
		

> have just bought a €218,000 2 bed cottage in Rosslare strand (opposite the golf club and 300 yards from the beach) on an 85% interest only pension backed mortgage with First Active at 2.75% which is going to cost me approximately €425 per month in repayments. Did the other 15% via a top up on my existing mortgage, again at 2.75%.


Interesting approach - I'm just wondering how many weeks/months/weekends in the year you reckon you will use the property for?


----------



## rfurlong

Rainyday, I suppose I will get at least as much use from the cottage as I would have from a mobile - perhaps more....

Im in the lucky position that I dont have to make this work as a pure investment - this is what I would call a leisure investment in my kids happiness..

My point is that as a leisure investment the Mobile Home scenario isnt as attractive as the route I have chosen and I wanted to share that idea with others who might be considering purchasing a van.....although 50K is a much smaller number than 218k, the repayments (granted its interest only for the cottage) are very similar whereas the van depreciates to zero in about 12-15 years whilst the cottage is likely to appreciate significantly over the same timeframe.


----------



## Christy

*Caravan sites or Motorhome*

Slightly off the topic I know, but I was thinking of getting a mobile but none were available where I wanted.  I am now thinking of buying a motorhome for around €50k.  At least with a motorhome you can take it to the UK, or the Conitent, it will obviously be smaller than a mobile but tax & insurance are very cheap, less than €400pa for both.  Anyone out there ever have a motorhome?

Christy


----------



## Sue Ellen

Hi Christy,

You may find something useful in  on AAM.


----------



## Christy

Hi Sueellen

I don't seem to be getting anything when I click on your link, do I need to do a search or something like that?

Thanks

Christy


----------



## ClubMan

Try  instead.


----------



## Christy

That's great, thanks Clubmans


----------

